# Question: Trading Villagers



## Mewtoo22 (Jul 6, 2013)

How does trading two villagers work in New Leaf?


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 6, 2013)

yes if you have some one leaving theill likely go to the last town you went to


----------



## Mewtoo22 (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay, so if they have someone moving out on the 7th, and I have someone moving out on the 10th, can I give my villager to them without getting theirs?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

You wait until one of your villagers is packed up, then the person who wants that villager comes over to your town, and speaks to them, the villager will then ask if you want them to move to your town, and you can accept
If you want the villager, you need to wait until they are packed up in their town, and then go over and speak to them
It worked for me with Rhonda, was really easy, she introduced herself then said she didnt know where to go, and i invited her to move into mine


----------



## D i a (Jul 6, 2013)

Really?...Interesting... 

I didn't realize there was a set way to do this. I just thought you got a friend to come to your town and talk up the animal you wanted to leave. xD


----------



## StiX (Jul 6, 2013)

wanted to know this too, thanks for all the info! I have a villager moving this week, but none of my friends want her... is it still safe for us to go to each others towns without her moving to one of them? even if they won't talk to her of course!


----------



## Mewtoo22 (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay, so I need to get rid of someone before I can go talk to someone else's villager, right? Or else there won't be room for them to move in... :/


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

StiX said:


> wanted to know this too, thanks for all the info! I have a villager moving this week, but none of my friends want her... is it still safe for us to go to each others towns without her moving to one of them? even if they won't talk to her of course!



I think you have to speak to them and initiate inviting them to move, for them to move in, not 100% sure though


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 6, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> You wait until one of your villagers is packed up, then the person who wants that villager comes over to your town, and speaks to them, the villager will then ask if you want them to move to your town, and you can accept
> If you want the villager, you need to wait until they are packed up in their town, and then go over and speak to them
> It worked for me with Rhonda, was really easy, she introduced herself then said she didnt know where to go, and i invited her to move into mine



i dident know it worked lkie that

- - - Post Merge - - -

well i got some animal and dident talk to them at all they just moved here


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 6, 2013)

so that means if I did not visit any time or none of my friends want that silly villager, i cannot get rid of them EVER?


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 6, 2013)

maby if you say its ok to move out and no one takes them they just miet stay

- - - Post Merge - - -



kindaichi83 said:


> so that means if I did not visit any time or none of my friends want that silly villager, i cannot get rid of them EVER?



and i went to their town


----------



## kidcryptid (Jul 7, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> You wait until one of your villagers is packed up, then the person who wants that villager comes over to your town, and speaks to them, the villager will then ask if you want them to move to your town, and you can accept
> If you want the villager, you need to wait until they are packed up in their town, and then go over and speak to them
> It worked for me with Rhonda, was really easy, she introduced herself then said she didnt know where to go, and i invited her to move into mine



You mention when your villager is packed up. What exactly do you mean by this? I've yet to have a villager move out but one is just about to and someone on the forums here was wanting them.

Basically I talked to the villager, she said she was moving out in 4 or 5 days. I told her to go ahead and move because I don't really like her. Then I had a member of the forums come by and talk to her, and she said nothing about moving out. But then again, the villager wasn't "packed up" (whatever that means). Does the person have to come by my town a day before, two days before, three days before? I'm still a bit confused on how this whole process works.


----------



## katyina (Jul 7, 2013)

kidcryptid said:


> You mention when your villager is packed up. What exactly do you mean by this? I've yet to have a villager move out but one is just about to and someone on the forums here was wanting them.
> 
> Basically I talked to the villager, she said she was moving out in 4 or 5 days. I told her to go ahead and move because I don't really like her. Then I had a member of the forums come by and talk to her, and she said nothing about moving out. But then again, the villager wasn't "packed up" (whatever that means). Does the person have to come by my town a day before, two days before, three days before? I'm still a bit confused on how this whole process works.



on the day they tell you they're moving out, they'll still be in your town -- but they'll be in their house all day with all of their items packed into boxes. all you can do is say goodbye at that point, and that's when your friend from another village should talk to them. they have to be in the house and all their stuff has to be in boxes, basically.


----------



## kidcryptid (Jul 7, 2013)

katyina said:


> on the day they tell you they're moving out, they'll still be in your town -- but they'll be in their house all day with all of their items packed into boxes. all you can do is say goodbye at that point, and that's when your friend from another village should talk to them. they have to be in the house and all their stuff has to be in boxes, basically.



Hmm, I'm not really sure what was wrong then. The villager had told me she was moving out, and she was in her house when my friend came over to talk to her - but I don't remember seeing anything packed up in boxes.

Thanks for your reply though! What about the campsite? Where does this come into play?


----------



## katyina (Jul 7, 2013)

kidcryptid said:


> Hmm, I'm not really sure what was wrong then. The villager had told me she was moving out, and she was in her house when my friend came over to talk to her - but I don't remember seeing anything packed up in boxes.
> 
> Thanks for your reply though! What about the campsite? Where does this come into play?



hm, maybe the villager isn't moving out then? sometimes they'll say they're moving and then when the day comes that they're supposed to be out, nothing happens and they don't say a word about it - which is pretty annoying. also when a villager is all packed up, isabelle will tell you it's a villager's last day when you load your game up. (unless you forgot to save, then she just reminds you that you need to save) 

the campsite? i've heard sometimes villagers from your friends' towns who move out can appear in your campsite and vice versa, but i think if you just talk to a packed up villager from another town and convince them to move then they'll just straight up move in. i'm not entirely sure on that though.


----------

